# Pigeon River report



## fisher1202 (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone with a report of hatches to key in on?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

A few weeks ago the Sulphers and Caddis were hatching along with the Drakes in the evening. Drakes and potentially Hexagenia should be going soon.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Havent been to the cabin since winter, but the Pigeon near Wolverine always fishes good for me this time of year. I usually throw a size 12 or 14 adams. That will do 90 percent of the time


----------

